# Absolutely Unbelievable Universal Remote!



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Man, I just got done programming my new MX-850 Universal Remote. The thing does just about everything except get me a beer (I have moonmist for that, so no biggy!  ). It has PC based software and endless capabilities to create Macros (as an example, you have the TV switch to Component input, and wide screen, you have the receiver switch to Video Input 1, with a touch of a button to watch TV). It also lets you "punch through" your receiver to all your other components so that the received operates volume for the TV, the DVD, the VCR, etc. Also, I got the RF module because all my componenets are in a cabinet that closes. The buttons on this thing have a really nice "touch" like that perfect keyboard where the key touch is just right. This gets a big :up:

BTW--I was trying to decide between this and Harmony 880 (Harmony was recently purchased by Logitech)--which is a nice product, but not near as flexible--its made more for people who don't want to learn programming the software so of course, its less flexible. Harmony also does not have RF yet, but there is a new model coming out later this year.

Go here to check it out. You can also download the software before buying the remote to play around with it.

This is a professional remote and not their consumer line. They also have a step-up MX-950 that was more than I needed. They have touchscreens as well if you want that, but I like hard buttons much better than touch screens.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Whew, cost $240 at lowest price.. 

I think I'll stick with my IR-blaster with a IR extender, Girder, LIRC, and my X10 remote.. The x-10 remote does RF to the reciever/PC which then completes the macros using the IR blaster and extender..

Still, it's NICE!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

gotrootdude said:


> Whew, cost $240 at lowest price..
> 
> I think I'll stick with my IR-blaster with a IR extender, Girder, LIRC, and my X10 remote.. The x-10 remote does RF to the reciever/PC which then completes the macros using the IR blaster and extender..
> 
> Still, it's NICE!


It's worth every penny. This thing is actually much more like a little computer than it is a remote. I've got 5 components and I don't have to pick up another remote to do anything and yet it is extremely simple to use. I could hand it to you and give you a two minute explanation and you could sit down and operate my entire Home Enteraiment Center and believe me, its complicated--there are a myriad of choices depending on what you want to do. I have Cox's DVR, which means I can record and time shift programs, I have a networked DVD that plays media files from my computer, I have my Plasma hooked up to my computer as a Second Screen, I have a VCR and both it and the DVR are connected to the computer for offloading stuff if I want to. What is neat is I can be in the room with the computer and send commands to these other components by RF, which is a must since there is no line of sight into the other room. For example, the VCR will display on my computer screen when I am copying old VCR home movies to the hard drive, but I can operate it the VCR with the remote while sitting at the computer and see the results of the commands on the computer screen. You'd have to have a second VCR attached to the computer to do that and I have an really good one with S-Video that cost $199, so right there, I saved $199 because I can use it for both the EC VCR and as a copy device onto the hard drive. You can't do that with an IR extender!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> For example, the VCR will display on my computer screen when I am copying old VCR home movies to the hard drive, but I can operate it the VCR with the remote while sitting at the computer and see the results of the commands on the computer screen.
> You can't do that with an IR extender!


I'm quite sure I can.. Girder has programmable OSD so you can tell what operations are occuring on screen. I can also use a VFD plugin to show it on a LPT based Hitachi 44780 2 line display, kinda nice not to have the OSD pop up over what your trying to do on your monitor.. MediaPortal (open-source) has a X10 plugin that shows what light's, cameras, devices, etc, I'm operating through the media centers if I wish as well, it also has plans to incorporate support for Hitachi based VFD's and LCD's in the future.. Windows MCE has the frontview plugin to drive VFD's, and the Harmony plugin to control X10 devices onscreen.

The RCA IR extenders are used to catch the IR signals from the IR blaster on the PC and send them to the cabinet equipment used in the other rooms.. The x-10 remote can operate up to 250 devices by changing house codes.. Girder w/ the x-10 firecracker plugin is used for advanced macros and recieves instructions from the remote, the LIRC plugin is used to capture IR commands from my wristwatch remote so while my wife uses the full fledged remote, I can just use my wristwatch to control the TV's/DVR's/Lights in the house..

Your remote system has the advantage of having much less complexity to setup, and probably has less confusing buttons.. I had to program my system to accept commands from whatever remote I used, and program a way to switch between devices and map buttons for uses that they weren't intended for, also a lot of all-in-one remotes don't give codes that allow use of all the buttons on the remote, so you have to try programming code after programming code until you find one that assigns codes to all the buttons, then you have to program LIRC to recognize the device, then Girder to assign commands/macros to execute when it recieves a code from the remote, then create switched menus to assign multiple commands based on states for a single button press.. It wasn't a easy task. It also confused my wife quite a bit as I experimented with various remote layouts as one day a button press would perform this function, the next day I reprogrammed it for a different function until I got one that was easy to use..

Ideally, I would have liked to have used a Pocket PC for which I could have used Xlobby to give customized GUI's to, but doing that would have put me in similar price range to your setup, plus it would cost more per remote..

My solution may not have been as eloquent, but at least my wristwatch remotes work so I don't have to search for the remote when someone misplaces it. And if my wristwatch breaks, all I have to do is have LIRC learn the codes for a new one.

*I have to hack together a solution, while you buy one.. Must be nice being rich..*


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Please, don't get me wrong.. I'm not trying to beat you out, or show off. I definately would not recommend my setup over yours as it takes many days of troubleshooting, trail and error, and technical headaches. Your solution is a easy fix to a problem that many people face.

If I had to set up a similar solution to mine for someone else, I'd probably charge them way over the cost of your remote.

Just for othe people's info who may stumble across this thread: If you don't have a IR reciever, and don't wish to have additional cables hanging off your machine.. You can make your own IRDA that attaches to the IRDA header of your motherboard http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article.php?id=86 and control it with IR remotes using "Remote Infrared Control 1.0.4" http://www.poromenos.org/downloads.. A IR blaster offers better support and works with more remotes though.

Some other programs I mentioned:

Girder: 
http://www.promixis.com/

LIRC: (the windows kind)
http://winlirc.sourceforge.net/

X10:
www.x10.com

Media Portal:
http://mediaportal.sourceforge.net/

Frontview plug for MCE:
http://mediaportal.sourceforge.net/

Harmony plugin for MCE:
http://www.idomus.co.uk/products_harmonyMMCE.asp

Xlobby:
http://www.xlobby.com/


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Mulder, I have the 800 & paid a bit more but like you said "well worth it"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2003)

That this is sexy


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

gotrootdude said:


> I'm quite sure I can.. Girder has programmable OSD so you can tell what operations are occuring on screen. I can also use a VFD plugin to show it on a LPT based Hitachi 44780 2 line display, kinda nice not to have the OSD pop up over what your trying to do on your monitor.. MediaPortal (open-source) has a X10 plugin that shows what light's, cameras, devices, etc, I'm operating through the media centers if I wish as well, it also has plans to incorporate support for Hitachi based VFD's and LCD's in the future.. Windows MCE has the frontview plugin to drive VFD's, and the Harmony plugin to control X10 devices onscreen.
> 
> The RCA IR extenders are used to catch the IR signals from the IR blaster on the PC and send them to the cabinet equipment used in the other rooms.. The x-10 remote can operate up to 250 devices by changing house codes.. Girder w/ the x-10 firecracker plugin is used for advanced macros and recieves instructions from the remote, the LIRC plugin is used to capture IR commands from my wristwatch remote so while my wife uses the full fledged remote, I can just use my wristwatch to control the TV's/DVR's/Lights in the house..
> 
> ...


But you still need a line of sight to an eye for that to work. So you'd have to wire an IR extender through a wall and have it stick out somewhere where the IR beam can hit it. That's the point of RF--no need for line of sight--it will work in the other room or upstairs for that matter. That's what I meant by "you can't do that with an IR-Extender". I mean, hell, you could set up an intricate sequence of mirrors (ala the hole in "Lost") to send your IR signal from one room to another, but the point is you still need line of sight (i.e.,, the beam has to hit the IR receiver)--you can't avoid that with IR.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Tapeuup said:


> Mulder, I have the 800 & paid a bit more but like you said "well worth it"


Yeah--I looked at Phillips Pronto and Harmony. It was a tough choice not going with Harmony because its so easy to set up, but in the end the flexibility of the MX series is superior. As I said, the thing does everything but get me a beer.

Ashes--to the kitchen! Then the bedroom!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2003)

Mulder said:


> Ashes--to the kitchen! Then the bedroom!


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

so you are what-20/30 pounds overweight? That remote will continue to "pack them on" or atleast contribute to it.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

deh said:


> so you are what-20/30 pounds overweight? That remote will continue to "pack them on" or atleast contribute to it.


This is Mulder, remember--the object of all the women's affection! I am NOT overweight--I am 5'10" 180 pounds with a 32 inch waste (although I wear 33" pants because I like them really lose and it looks like my waist is thinner)! 

Could I lose a few pounds? Sure--but I'd have to give up chocolate!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> I am NOT overweight!


Boy, some people can't take criticism.

Like some other men, Mulder would have women believe that 3 inches is actually 8 inches. Remember, he's a lawyer, the most apt to circumvent the truth.. He's not overweight, he's fashionably fat, there's a difference..

Be politically correct, or you might make him cry.. 

I believe he meant to say


> remember--the object of all the transgendered dyslexic midget women's affection!


Don't get upset Muldy, it's all in fun.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

gotrootdude said:


> Boy, some people can't take criticism.
> 
> Like some other men, Mulder would have women believe that 3 inches is actually 8 inches. Remember, he's a lawyer, the most apt to circumvent the truth.. He's not overweight, he's fashionably fat, there's a difference..
> 
> ...


I sense some jealousy (not my women attracting propensities but my remote!)


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Tapeuup said:


> Mulder, I have the 800 & paid a bit more but like you said "well worth it"


I paid $360 (not including sales tax and shippin) for the 850 and the 300 RF base station. The remote itself alone was $260. The 200 would have been about $60 cheaper but I wanted the remote antenna and the dual zone capabilities of the 300 RF base station--I don't use it now, but might in the future.

Anyone looking for this can get a good deal as SurfRemote--I have a code that gets you a 40% discount.

http://www.surfremotecontrol.com/store/mx-850rfs.html

You want to make sure and buy it from an authorized dealer for the warranty. The guy I bought it from I know from AVSforum--he spends a lot of time there and is very knowledgeable--he's the one that recommended this remote over the Harmony 880 and he was right.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

BTW--this thing can control your computer also if you have a remote control. ATI makes a nice one.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Mulder, that remote would give my husband (who is a bit technologicaly challenged) a heart attack (he is still asking me which button to press everytime his new cell phone rings) 
One thing for sure, is that you are going to save money on batteries since you won't have to have 15 remotes laying around, just the new one! Have fun with your new toy


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

hotskates said:


> Mulder, that remote would give my husband (who is a bit technologicaly challenged) a heart attack (he is still asking me which button to press everytime


Mulder knows all the right buttons to press hotty!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Mulder said:


> Mulder knows all the right buttons to press hotty!


 

I just read this interesting review (remote central.com) on your new remote Mulder....."Easiest to program remote, ever! EVER!!! Most _wife-friendly _ remote I've come across."  PLEEAAASE


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

controllers like this have been around for qutie a while. the expensive ones are easier to program and such, i have a sony remote commander for a long time now, 50 bucks, i have 7 different remotes on mine including garage door opener...dont ask


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Good Grief......


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Doom_Machine said:


> controllers like this have been around for qutie a while. the expensive ones are easier to program and such, i have a sony remote commander for a long time now, 50 bucks, i have 7 different remotes on mine including garage door opener...dont ask


So you can close the door on you wife as she's pulling in!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Well, my latest "itch" on this is to control my computer. The problem is the computer is in the other room. But I can use this little baby:

http://www.home-electro.com/

and then use a program called "Girder" to do it. Its pretty cool actually. You can literally use any remote--it doesn't matter. You take a command (say the "play" button) and then send the code--the receive picks it up and transmits it to the computer via network or directly by serial or USB port. Then the software (Girder) gets the unique signal and you use that to assign it to some function. You could have that code open up Windows Media Player and start playing a radio station or song. The possibilities are endless! 

Now if only I could send a code that would have hotty show up in my living room!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Mulder said:


> Now if only I could send a code that would have hotty show up in my living room!


You'll have to search through the "cheat" codes in the back of the manual for that Mulder


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

Mulder said:


> So you can close the door on you wife as she's pulling in!


shhhh....the investigators havnt realized that yet, i'm stickn to my story that shes blonde and hit the button to close before she got all the way in.....yes, i think their buying it...i have em all fooled.hehe its the perfect.....uh, i mean uh tragic accident..*sniff* if only she dyed her hair *sob**


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Once you start using Girder for awhile and dig deeper into programming Girder, you'll find you can litterally program a 2 button remote to operate everything in the house using a X-10 plugin and switched menus.. Just use one button to switch the menu with the other button activating the command, and have different menus based on states with a OSD showing them..

How would you like to have the controls for everything in your house on your keychain, or wristwatch.. Mines on my watch.  http://www.promixis.com

Try this, tye it in with Nitrous Voice Flux http://www.voiceflux.net/ for voice commands, then have it play mp3's back to you telling you what you did.. Better yet, configure Nitrous Voice Flux to listen to your modem lines, then call commands into your house using any telephone!

Or even use a text to speech engine to make it read up to date news and weather to you on button press..

I'd upload my GML file, but it's become so complex that even I have trouble following it, and it's several pages long.. 

Now, only if it controlled people. 

If anyone needs a IRman, PM me, I have several extras.. I bought a dozen old PB remotes with IRmans for around $2ea back several months ago.. They're the serial port kind, I had to add a USB to DB9 adaptor to my main machine because the X-10 firecracker also uses a serial port, and I ran out of ports.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

gotrootdude said:


> Once you start using Girder for awhile and dig deeper into programming Girder, you'll find you can litterally program a 2 button remote to operate everything in the house using a X-10 plugin and switched menus.. Just use one button to switch the menu with the other button activating the command, and have different menus based on states with a OSD showing them..
> 
> How would you like to have the controls for everything in your house on your keychain, or wristwatch.. Mines on my watch.  http://www.promixis.com
> 
> ...


They have medication for your affliction, Gotroot!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

hotskates said:


> You'll have to search through the "cheat" codes in the back of the manual for that Mulder


No--I know the secret "hotty" code already!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I use these in the other rooms to send commands to the computer:
http://search.ebay.com/remote-extender_W0QQfromZR40QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQsascsZ2QQsbrbinZt


----------



## mzpro5 (Feb 5, 2004)

I think the MX series of Universal Remotes are the best. I started several years ago with a MX-500 which is not computer progammable and last year upgraded to the MX-750 which is programmed thru the computer. Didn't need the RF as I live in a small house and my A/V rack has glass doors.

The company, Universal Remote Control, makes the best remotes. These are the easiest to use and program ever. When I had to go out of town last month and my 75 year old mom house sat it took me 5 minutes to teach her how to use the remote. Only problem when I got home I had to buy her one for her house.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

What if you lost your MX-850 Universal Remote? You wouldn't be able to operate anything? We find our remote at least once a month hidden in the couch cushions and one time we didn't find it for a year (we called zenith and they sent out a free one under our warranty). A year later that old remote fell out of our leather chair which we had previously turned upside down hunting for the remote. Then it was nice, we had two remotes


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

hotskates said:


> What if you lost your MX-850 Universal Remote? You wouldn't be able to operate anything? We find our remote at least once a month hidden in the couch cushions and one time we didn't find it for a year (we called zenith and they sent out a free one under our warranty). A year later that old remote fell out of our leather chair which we had previously turned upside down hunting for the remote. Then it was nice, we had two remotes


thats funny, Hey hots, you know they make a device that sticks to the remote that has a beeper & another remote to activate it, BUT your SOL if you misplace it as well


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Mulder said:


> Man, I just got done programming my new MX-850 Universal Remote. The thing does just about everything except get me a beer (I have moonmist for that, so no biggy!  ). It has PC based software and endless capabilities to create Macros (as an example, you have the TV switch to Component input, and wide screen, you have the receiver switch to Video Input 1, with a touch of a button to watch TV). It also lets you "punch through" your receiver to all your other components so that the received operates volume for the TV, the DVD, the VCR, etc. Also, I got the RF module because all my componenets are in a cabinet that closes. The buttons on this thing have a really nice "touch" like that perfect keyboard where the key touch is just right. This gets a big :up:
> 
> BTW--I was trying to decide between this and Harmony 880 (Harmony was recently purchased by Logitech)--which is a nice product, but not near as flexible--its made more for people who don't want to learn programming the software so of course, its less flexible. Harmony also does not have RF yet, but there is a new model coming out later this year.
> 
> ...


It won't be worth Jack Tihs if the dog thinks it's a Scooby Snack.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Tapeuup said:


> thats funny, Hey hots, you know they make a device that sticks to the remote that has a beeper & another remote to activate it, BUT your SOL if you misplace it as well


Tapeup..That wouldn't be for me  
Yeah, a lot of tv's have a button also to press which makes the remote beep....I should get one of those We have 4 cordless phones that we also misplace from time to time. More than once we have called our number to hear where the ring is coming from to find one of the phones......which is usually in one of our kids rooms


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

This is the one you *should* have got Mulder.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Wolfeymole said:


> This is the one you *should* have got Mulder.


 :up: :up:


----------

